# DAoC auferstehen lassen :)



## Exsus (16. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend,

also, ja.. wo fang ich an... Ich machs kurz: Ich habe viele MMO(RPG) versucht, angefangen von UO über Meridian 59 weiter zu EverQuest bis hin zu den aktuellen Genre-Vertretern. Dabei war garnicht mal entscheidend, wie lange ich an einem Spiel beschäftigt war, sondern dass, was mich atmospherisch am geprägt hat und das war und bis heute DAoC und dort besonders Midgard. Aber natürlich auch die anderen Reiche. 

Eines möchte ich gleich festhalten: Jedes Spiel hat(te) seine Daseinsberechtigung, weil jedes seine Fans gefunden hat. Ja, auch so Spiele wie HelloKittyOnline.

Aber um gleich auf mein Anliegen zu kommen: Könnte man durch die DAoC-Gemeinschaft und evtl. ein paar Mags durch einen Hype das wieder attraktiv für Spieler zu machen? Sie sollten sich die mystische Welt von King Arthur und Co. auf jedenfall mal anschauen. Ich könnte mir schon gut vorstellen, dass es mehr Spielern gefalllen würde. Wir Menschen sind ja nur Gewohnheitstiere. Wenn man sich meist erstmal in ein Spiel dieser Sorte verbissen hat, will man sich ungern in ein neues "einarbeiten".

Trotzdem, wäre mal interessant ob man es schaffen könnte, eine Renaissance des Klassikers herbei zu führen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theosch/Ronnvomfels  (18. Mai 2009)

DAoC ist auch für mich das bisher beste MMO. Möglicherweise wäre es Ulrima Online, wenn mich damals das englisch nicht abgehalten hätte (genauer nur rein deutschhsprachige Kumpels zum mitspieln- und diskutieren).
Die Stimmung eines MMO wird von der Community bestimmt. Und die hat sich in den letzten Jahren gewaltig verändert. Auch man selbst ist im Prinzip einen Weg gegangen, welcher nur von wenigen mitgegangen worden ist und als Folge weitläufiges Solospielen bringt (eigene Spielzeiten, eigenes Tempo zu farmen, zu spielen halt.). Zweckorientiertes Spielen mit maximalen Skills, Ausrüstungen und natürlich Buffbots sind hier genauso in wie in WoW. Wer nicht die richtige Klasse für nen Drachraid mitbringt oder seine Klasse schon im Raid in de rMinimalbesetzung vorhanden is, bekommt ne lange Nase zu sehn. Die alten Spieler sind zwar freundlich, aber bei weitem nicht mehr so enthusiastisch im Spiel. Sie bedienen alte Spielfreunde mit ihrer Anwesenheit und Hilfe jeder Art und bekommen sie von denen zurück. Das ist so, wie früher zu Freunden zum Skat oder Siedler von Cattan spielen gehn.
Damit kann man kein revival machen.
Der MMO-Markt braucht etwas Neues, das den Forschergeist für mindstens 1 Jahr erhält. In dem Bezug ist keins in Sicht, weil die Finaziers mit FotM-MMO auf Geldfang aus sind. 
Der Dreireichskampf in DAoC war die beste Triebfeder im RvR, ist es Heute aber nicht mehr. Kann es in einem anderen MMO mit 3 Reichen ähnlich laufen, oder brauchen sie gar 3-5 ? 2 Reiche funktionieren nicht, wie WoW und Warhammer eindrucksvoll zeigen.


----------



## New-Member (18. Mai 2009)

Ich habe Daoc mal angetestet (vor knapp 2 Monaten) und ich muss sagen, dass ich überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen bin, obwohl ich nun schon seit 3,5 Jahren MMORPGS spiele. Ich fand irgendwie alles unübersichtlich und merkwürdig, jedoch bin ich nicht weiter als lvl 7 gegangen, weils mir dann doch zu blöd wurd. 
Wieviele Spieler hat Daoc denn noch?
10000? 
Naja  weiß nicht so richtig mit dem "Auferstehen lassen".
Ich persönlich würde es lieber sterben lassen und mich als Mitarbeiter von Mythic mehr um Warhammer kümmern!


Mit meinem Text möchte ich nicht sagen, DAoC wäre ein schlechtes Spiel. NEIN, das ist es nähmlich nicht.
Man liest in allen Foren, dass DAoC ein kracher war und gerade das RvR der knaller überhaupt ist.
Und genau das war der Grund, wesshalb ichs mir angeschaut habe. Die 3 Reichen und die Möglichkeit einer verbündung unter einander hat mich sehr fasziniert, doch der Markt braucht was frisches und Einsteigerfreundlicheres.

Also DAoC du hast vielen Menschen eine schöne Zeit bescherrt, doch sei nun nicht so sturrköpfig und sterbe einen glücklichen Tod, in dem Hintergedanken, dass du einer der ersten Vorfahren von großem  bist!


----------



## Thidus (18. Mai 2009)

New-Member schrieb:


> Also DAoC du hast vielen Menschen eine schöne Zeit bescherrt, doch sei nun nicht so sturrköpfig und sterbe einen glücklichen Tod, in dem Hintergedanken, dass du einer der ersten Vorfahren von großem  bist!





Nix da,ich hab noch sehr viel Spaß mit dem Spiel,genauso wie viele andere auch,besonders seitdem die Server alle zusammen gelegt wurden kommen viele wieder zurück und viele fangen neu an.Frag doch einfach einen erfahrenen Spieler,ich werde oft gefragt und helfe so gut ich kann.

also:

außer mids und hibs stirbt hier nix  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mystika-Blutkessel (31. Mai 2009)

Wird nix weil DAoC einfach mal nichts für die WoW-Generation ist.


----------



## Sjael (8. Juni 2009)

Einsteiger finden in den meisten fällgen eigentlich immer hilfe zum beispiel im forum von http://daoc-guide.4players.de/
Dazu wird ja mit dem nächsten Patch, sollte er kommen, der Start für neue Spieler noch einsteigerfreundlicher. 

War sehr erstaunt als ich neulich auf nem ML Raid war wieviel Leute dort noch teilnehmen und auch wie schnell man Spontan nen Raid auf die Beine stellen kann. Und das Trotz der gesunkenen Spielerzahlen. 
Aber solang noch ca 2000 - 2500 Spieler auf dem Cluster Spielen wird es Spaß machen.

DAoC hat einfach immernoch das beste PvP oder RvR das ich bisher in einem MMORPG gesehen habe.

Wenn jemand Midgard spielen möchte und eine kleine Starthilfe brauch kann er sich gern bei mir Melden.

Glimli - Drachengarde


----------



## Set0 (10. Juni 2009)

Wurden nun alle deutschen Server zusammen gelegt?
Ich bin schon seit nem Monat dran wieder anzufangen und es fällt mir immer schwerer mich davon abzuhalten (aus Gründen ob es sich echt noch lohnt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). 
Das man Spielern wie "New-Member" kein beachten schenken darf in der Hinsicht ist mir klar (nichts für ungut) doch wenn ich dann so Beiträge wie von Thidus lese... geht mir das Herz auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!

Ach ich installier es einfach mal und guck wieder rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sjael (11. Juni 2009)

Ja alle deutschen Server sind nun zusammengelegt wurden.

Und DAoC lohnt einfach ich Spiel das Spiel nun seit release 2002 und es gibt nichts besseres. =)


----------



## Caveman1979 (2. Juli 2009)

Mystika-Blutkessel schrieb:


> Wird nix weil DAoC einfach mal nichts für die WoW-Generation ist.



Und genau das macht es so Genial man findet kaum deppen im chat wird nicht ständig belästigt und das schönste es ist reines RVR!

Die Spielmechanik ist sehr gewöhnungs bedürftig aber auch das liebe ich nicht ständig (drücke taste 1 drücke taste 2)feind tod nein in diesem Game must du erstens dich rein mit der gruppe absprechen und ständig wechselnde Gegnergruppen sorgen für eine Menge abwechslung und Spaß. (ein Game wo es ohne Assist und suport immer in die hose geht)


So sollte eigendlich Warhammer auch rauskommen bedanken können wir uns wiedermal bei EA für das was jetzt daraus geworden ist. Schade leider


----------



## UTlFin (7. Juli 2009)

kann dem was Sjael aka Glimli schrieb nur zustimmen - bzgl rvr bzw pvp gab es weder und gibts auch nichts besseres als des in DAoC - dickes /hug @Gluembuem auf diesem wege 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



habe meinen acct, nach 5 monanten, gestern wieder reaktiviert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mit dem aktuellen patch wird der einstieg fuer neue mitstreiter nochmals erleichtert. zwar ist der weg ins "grosze rvr" nicht ganz so einfachund man faellt ohne entspr. equip schneller auf die nase,  dafuer es gibt auch fuer die diversen stufenbereiche auch interessante battlegrounds wie Thidranki oder Molvik u.v.a um des rvr von der pike an zu erlernen.
entgegen WoW z.b. sind die quests/rewards mehr klassenbezogen, was des vorankommen und optimieren eures chars/ausruestung doch erleichtert.
nette helfer finden sich nach wie vor in den 3 reichen und wer ma reinschnuppern mag ist mit einem 14-tage testacct gut bedient.

wer hilfe braucht oder fragen hat, darf sich auch bei mir melden.


lg, Fin


----------



## pnn (7. Juli 2009)

UTlFin schrieb:


> mit dem aktuellen patch wird der einstieg fuer neue mitstreiter nochmals erleichtert.


Naja, muss dazu sagen dass ich es im Vergleich zu früher eher langweiliger finde mit den Quests. Hab damals durch die Betas bis ToA gespielt und fand es eigentlich ohne Quests toller, da haben sich gerade mehr Gruppen gebildet ...


----------



## Tonkra (26. Juli 2009)

Sjael schrieb:


> Ja alle deutschen Server sind nun zusammengelegt wurden.
> 
> Und DAoC lohnt einfach ich Spiel das Spiel nun seit release 2002 und es gibt nichts besseres. =)




noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 AION wird meiner meinung nach ebenso gutes RVR system bieten (Open RVR , artefakte) wenn auch das belohnungssystem noch fehlt wie es in DAOC auch nachgereicht wurde:

DAOC 2 RVR ^


----------



## davinci2k8 (31. Juli 2009)

rvr gibts nur in daoc... dafür haben sie ihr patent drauf angemeldet, was aber NICHT heisst das das PvPvE schlechter ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ja aion ist in meinen augen der erste würdige vergleich zu DAoC, spiele es auch immernoch, und das mit dem equp naja ist ansichtssache... war nie beste ausgestattet ausser seit den letzten updates zzgl den drachen quests etc. kam  viel iG geld ins spiel doch selbst dann ist es nun soweit das ich in 7jahren 3chars voll getempt bis zum geht nicht mehr spiele und muss immernoch sagen es geht auch ohne... viel mehr bringts wenn die leute eingespielt sind...-meine meinung


----------



## Attreuid (7. August 2009)

Es ist lediglich die Bezeichnung RvR geschützt. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger...


----------



## Jack_Carter (19. August 2009)

hallo kann mir jemand sagen wo ich mir Dark Age of Camelot - Complete Edition kaufen kann, aber *nicht *als Downloadversion sondern mit richtigen CDs. Leider kann ich keinen Shop finden wo es nicht ausverkauft ist.


Danke schonmal.



Grüße Jack


----------



## jeid (19. August 2009)

Versuch es mal bei Saturn zu bestellen, am sonsten wird das schon schwer, weil die laeden nicht wirklich was mit daoc verdienen koennen. So was muste ich mir mal anhoeren, weil ich ne Prepaid Karte haben wollte. 
Aber zum Thema: Last daoc nicht sterben!
Ich glaube zwar nicht, das es je wieder die Atmosphere von vor 4 - 7 Jahren haben wird, aber es ist und bleibt das beste Online rollenspiel das ich je gespielt habe. WoW hat seine Berechtigung, ich kann auch nicht behaupten, das es keinen Spass macht, ich hatte ne menge spass, aber nicht wegen der Comunity, und auch erst seit BC, davor hatte ich das kotzen kriegen koennen. 
Zur Zeit spiele ich RoM und das Macht mir auch ne menge spass. Aber Daoc aufgeben, werde ich nie. Sicher ist es fast zu leicht geworden. Aber das finde ich als berufstaetiger Vater von 4 Kindern auch gut. Man kann trotz seiner RL verpflichtungen noch was reissen. In WoW ist das nicht ganz so einfach. Bzw. mit ein paar stunden im Monat nicht moeglich. Es sein den, man begnuegt sich damit, schlecht ausgeruesten davon zu traumen, mal mit auf nen raid zu duerfen.
Die abwechselung in Daoc ist eh unuebertroffen. Ob PvP oder PvM. Und das ist was das Game in meinen Augen so interessant macht. Nicht Einsteigerfreundlich? Wenn man lesen kann, kommt man super durch das Game, die quests oder auch die neue Startzone, leichter geht es wirklich nicht mehr. Und mla ganz ehrlich, wer wegen PvP daoc testet und mit lvl 7 aufhoert, hat einfacht zu frueh aufgegeben. Sicher Deppen, die einem das spiel am anfang nicht wirklich schmackhaft machen, weil se nicht in der lage sind, fragen zu beantworten gibt es in jedem spiel. aber es gibt immer noch gilden, die wirklich gerne helfen, und die findet man auch ueber diverse Foren. Was ich aber wirklich traurig finde, Daoc schein irgentwie totgeschwiegen zu werden. Man nehme einfach mal dieverse Spielezeitschrieften. So ne scheisse wie HdrOnline bekommt artikel, nur weil es neu ist, wow ist klar, 11 mio user wollen informiert sein. WAR liegt weit unter den erwartungen, macht irgentwie auch spass, kann aber Daoc nicht das wasser reichen. warum nicht mal mehr ueber daoc berichten. ich verstehe machmal wirklich nicht, wie es sein kann, das es leute gibt, die noch nie was von daoc gehoert hatten. Klar Werben ist ne sache von Mystic oder Goa, wenn die da keinen Bock mehr drauf haben ist das schon schade. Das argument Mystic/Goa kuemmern sich einen dreck um die Kommunity kann ich auch nicht wirklich zaehlen lassen, den die Kommunity laest das spiel leben. Und nur wenn es lebt, schenken die Betreiber dem spiel die gebuerende aufmerksamkeit. Auf jeden fall scheind es aber zu reichen, den noch werde patches geplant und das Game lauft noch. Und das beste ist, es gibt wow. die beste Plattform fuer die, die in Daoc gestoert haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich persoenlich wuensche mir, das ein paar der alten spieler wieder online kommen wuerden, die damals schon fuer gute Atmosphere gesorgt haben, und Daoc gespielt haben, weil es einfach ein gutes spiel ist. Die meisten davon sind aus verstaendlichen Gruenden gegangen und die hatte nicht direkt was mit daoc zu tun. Naja, mal sehen wo es hin lauft.


----------



## tortiman (2. September 2009)

Ich habe nach langer abstinenz auch wieder angefangen. Das Game ist einfach genial und ich kann nur hoffen das Mythic/EA/Goa uns noch lange an diesem Game teilhaben lassen.

Für Einsteiger ist es am besten gleich im Regional Chat nach Hilfe zu suchen bzw. in den bekannten Foren um Hilfe zu bitten. Denn der Einstieg ist nicht leicht aber mit Hilfe erfahrener Spieler umso leichter. Und danach ist DAOC einfach spitze.

Ich habe eine zeitlang WAR gespielt aber DAOC gefällt mir einfach besser. Die Grafik ist auch nicht so schlimm und veraltet wie sie manch einer darstellt.

Und Grafik ist ja bekannterweise auch nicht alles in einem MMO.

Gruß


----------



## Geige (12. September 2009)

DAoC wird allerdings in Europa bald abgestellt!
Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe!


----------



## Athonius (12. September 2009)

Geige schrieb:


> DAoC wird allerdings in Europa bald abgestellt!
> Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe!



und wow server werden auch bald abgestellt soweit ich es gehört hab^^


----------



## Solmyr62 (13. September 2009)

Athonius schrieb:


> und wow server werden auch bald abgestellt soweit ich es gehört hab^^



Sinn dieses Auswurfes...?

Wer sich zu einem DAoC-Neubeginn entschließt, sollte sich vorsichtshalber direkt auf einem US Server einrichten. Die Vermutung, dass die EU-DAoC-Server kaum das neue Jahr erreichen werden, verdichten sich immer mehr. 

Hier ein Info-Thread dazu:  http://daoc-guide.4players.de/forums/showthread.php?t=104385


----------



## jeid (17. September 2009)

Solmyr62 schrieb:


> Sinn dieses Auswurfes...?
> 
> Wer sich zu einem DAoC-Neubeginn entschließt, sollte sich vorsichtshalber direkt auf einem US Server einrichten. Die Vermutung, dass die EU-DAoC-Server kaum das neue Jahr erreichen werden, verdichten sich immer mehr.
> 
> Hier ein Info-Thread dazu:  http://daoc-guide.4players.de/forums/showthread.php?t=104385



Diese Sprueche gibt es schon seit Jahren. Da spielen irgentwelche Nasen Nostradamus. Sicher kann man mit aller Gewalt etwas tot reden. Man muss nur genug Leute finden die es glauben. Die letzte Wirtschaftskrise soll ja auch ein twitter ausgeloest haben. Irgentwie sind doch alle wie Leminge, Schickt man sie gegen sueden rennen se da hin,  singen noch froehlich und wunder sich nichtmal ueber den freien Fall.
Davon abgesehen, je mehr neu anfangen und dabei bleiben, wieso sollten dann die Server dicht gemacht werden? Ich glaube es erst, wenn es ein offizelles Statement dazu gibt. Die Mutmassungen ueber Gewisse Umsatzzahlen und son bloedsinn sind nicht sonderlich ueberzeugend.


----------



## Apocalyptica (17. September 2009)

hmmmm jetzt hab ich bock wieder nen pilzbauer anzufangen^^


----------



## Solmyr62 (8. Januar 2010)

"[7-01-2010] Die Schließung von GOAs &#8222;Dark Age of Camelot"-Servern

Auch die schönste Geschichte geht einmal zu Ende, und die Geschichte von GOA und Dark Age of Camelot nähert sich nun ihrem Schlusspunkt.

Nach acht wundervollen Jahre von Dark Age of Camelot in Europa läuft unsere Lizenz mit Mythic Entertainment bald aus und GOA wird daher ab dem 31. Januar 2010 weder das Spiel noch Support dafür anbieten." (Zitat Ende)




Nun ist es soweit. Nur einen Monat nach dem vermuteten Ende. Die Anzeichen im Herbst waren schon zu deutlich, um davon überrascht zu sein. Aber DAoC in US läuft zur Zeit sehr gut. Der Clusterserver ist so voll, dass es zu Abstürzen kommt.


----------



## Tikume (14. Januar 2010)

Mal schaun, zumindest die Daten vom 2t Acc habe ich. Nur wollte der Minotaur Client nicht wirklich.
Nun probier ich es mal mit Darkness Rising - war eh die letzte Erweiterung die ich hatte.


----------



## lambax2 (5. März 2012)

New-Member schrieb:


> Ich habe Daoc mal angetestet (vor knapp 2 Monaten) und ich muss sagen, dass ich überhaupt nicht zurecht gekommen bin, obwohl ich nun schon seit 3,5 Jahren MMORPGS spiele. Ich fand irgendwie alles unübersichtlich und merkwürdig, jedoch bin ich nicht weiter als lvl 7 gegangen, weils mir dann doch zu blöd wurd.



Das ist das Problem! 
Alle die mit MMORPG´s wie WoW & Co. ihre MMOG Erfahrungen gesammelt haben sind nicht mehr in der Lage sich in ein komplexes Spiel reinzudenken, alle wollen immer alles einfach haben. Spiele wie WoW für die Massen geschaffen -> schnelle ALLEINE alle Quests machen -> Items sammeln und sich in "fairen" 5on5 messen. DAoC setzt hier aber ganz wo anders an. Der Sinn ist es das Spiel gemeinsamm zu erleben, klar kann man bei DAoC auch alleine alle 50 lvl machen aber dann passiert halt genau das was dir auch passiert ist - man deinstalliert das Spiel bevor es begonnen hat. Um DAoC in seiner vielfalt erleben zu können muss man mindestens lvl 20-30 erreicht haben, denn dort ist es praktisch unumgänglich in Gruppen zu spielen. 
Weiter noch sind alle WoW & Co. Spieler gewohnt das ein "Heiler" einen Tank im 1vs1 besiegen kann - wo zum henker ist da die logik? Es ist wie der Name schon sagt ein Heiler! Um so wichtiger ist er in einer Gruppe...  Naja ich will nicht unnötig weit ausschweifen. Einfach mal testen... (und mind. bis lvl 20-30)

Falls euch die kosten scheuen teste einen FreeShard (z.B. www.uthgard.net)


----------



## myxir21 (21. Mai 2012)

Hab wieder angefangen so nebenbei als Skalde.

Noch immer toll xD Gibt kein besseres MMO. Auch wenn man DAOC mittlerweile nur noch für RVR spielt (PVE Teil war auch toll!!)


----------



## Acris (30. Mai 2012)

myxir21 schrieb:


> Hab wieder angefangen so nebenbei als Skalde.
> 
> Noch immer toll xD Gibt kein besseres MMO.



Stimmt! Wahrscheinlich sogar besser als jemals zuvor (zumindest der RvR-Part). Dadurch das sich alles auf den Ami-Servern vereint, gibt es auch keine Nach-Raids mehr. Rund um die Uhr - auf dem einen Server - gut besucht. 

Dennoch hat man nach nun 10 Jahren schon irgendwie das Bedürfnis nach etwas "Neuem". Aber so lange die Konkurrenz nur Kindergarten-MMO's zustande bringt, wird man auch noch lange dran Freude haben.


----------



## AndreasXXX (23. November 2012)

Hallo ja stimmt echt,  hab AION, Lineage2 , Wow gespielt  , aber  Dark age of Camelot ist das beste game immer noch und hab meine Accounts aktiviert , ist halt nur in englisch jetzt. Wäre toll wenn einer was machen würde ,  DAOC mit neuer Grafic aber sonst  das gleiche system.  Würde es sofort spielen.


----------



## Elathar (28. Januar 2013)

Es liegt in der Natur des Menschen alles " alt bekannte" besser zu finden als das neue.

Mal im ernst, DAOC war vielleicht für die damaligen Verhältnisse super, heute ist es einfach nurnoch Schrott. Sei es die mehr als schlechte Grafik sowie Detailarmut ( Und ich bin kein Grafik Fetischist, habe selbst Ultima Online gespielt Jahrelang) hinaus über die schlechten Spells zu den 
unübersichtlichen Steuerungen. plumpte Landschaften uvm.

Damals war eben nicht alles besser, nur weil einige meinen das alles kommerziell ist und nur die oldschool sachen sind wirklich gut. 

Mir fallen sehr sehr viele Spiele ein die um Welten besser sind als DAOC. Ich bin ein Fantasy MMORPG Fan und das seit nun 13 Jahren. Dennoch finde ich DAOC nicht wirklich Bahnbrechend ^^


----------



## KlacM (6. Februar 2013)

http://massively.joystiq.com/2013/02/05/rvr-unchained-mark-jacobs-returns-to-camelot/

DAoC 2 oder nicht? o.O


----------



## Shonbaeo (7. Februar 2013)

Hey,
da bin ich ja ma gespannt welches mmorpg bessres pvp bzw rvr bietet wie daoc (Classic max +SI), würd mich mal interessieren weil ich seit nem gefühlten halben jahrzehnt auf nen würdigen nachfolger warte, 
der das gleiche bietet wie daoc geboten hat. 
Ich finde seit daoc hat kein mmorpg mehr eine solch gutes open pvp geboten wos so stark auf gutes Gruppenspiel ankommt. 
Ma ganz zu schweigen davon, dass heute fast gar kein spiel mehr ohne Itemspirale, ständiges erhöhen des lvl caps und Instanzierung mehr auskommt. 

Gruss


----------



## Tikume (7. Februar 2013)

Zumindest aktuell lohnt sich da ein Blick nach Guild Wars 2.


----------



## Shonbaeo (8. Februar 2013)

naja GW2 was ich von gehört hab is ja wieder es gleiche:
das rvr da ist ja nurn riesen instanziertes bg 

ma ganz zu schweigen das mirs setting nicht gefällt 
da wart ich lieber auf dayz oder camelot unchained und vertreib mird ie zeit mit ps2


----------

